# Question on Yardages



## squidge (Sep 21, 2007)

my yardages are: sw- 85, pw- 95, 9i- 120, 7i- 140, 5i- 160, 3i- 180, 1i- 185, 7wd- 200, 5wd 185, 3wd- 210, driver- 210.

they seem to me like they are uneven and a little all over the place in numbers e.g- my 7wd is further than my 5 wd and my driver and 3wd are the same. how come?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Your PW seems a tad short - would have thought 100-105
Dont know many people who hit a 1 iron - would have thought 175-190 would dump it in favor of a 27* hybrid 145-160
Your 7 wood seems long - would have thought 165-170 more realistic
Your driver seems short - would have thought 215-225


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

squidge said:


> my yardages are: sw- 85, pw- 95, 9i- 120, 7i- 140, 5i- 160, 3i- 180, 1i- 185, 7wd- 200, 5wd 185, 3wd- 210, driver- 210.
> 
> they seem to me like they are uneven and a little all over the place in numbers e.g- my 7wd is further than my 5 wd and my driver and 3wd are the same. how come?


Driving it 210? Are you a woman or a young guy?


----------



## squidge (Sep 21, 2007)

i am a 15 year old male who has never been able to drive particulary far, ive had lessons, ive watched tutorial videos, ive practiced and practiced but my drive always stays the same length. And the reason why i take a 1 iron is that it plays well straight into the wind.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The reason I suggested replacing the 1 iron, there's only a 5 yard difference between your 3 Iron and the 1 Iron (3i- 180, 1i- 185, 7wd- 200), might be more useful if you can find a club to fill the gap between your 3 Iron and the 7 wood. Being able to hit a 1 iron affectively is a real accomplishment, but I think a hybrid would be easier to hit and like I said fill the gap. Just a suggestion

Del


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

squidge said:


> my yardages are: sw- 85, pw- 95, 9i- 120, 7i- 140, 5i- 160, 3i- 180, 1i- 185, 7wd- 200, 5wd 185, 3wd- 210, driver- 210.
> 
> they seem to me like they are uneven and a little all over the place in numbers e.g- my 7wd is further than my 5 wd and my driver and 3wd are the same. how come?



wish i could be that accurate with my distances.

I sometimes use a PW for a par 3 144yrds and hit the green everytime. But then I may use a 7 iron on the same hole the next day, depending on how im hitting the damn ball.

Then i hit a 8 iron for 207 yrd par 3 and again it the green. But a day later i will hit a 6 iron at it...........

funny old game eh......


----------



## squidge (Sep 21, 2007)

they are just rough markers of where i hit the ball, unfortunately for me the course i play on every week, has lots of long par 4's so i need to get a long straight drive if ive any chance of parring them!!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Those seem pretty good, I'm 15 also, I sure wish I could figure out how far I hit my clubs. I try on the range but when I hit there it seems like I can barely hit it, like I hit all my clubs the same length and I know that isn't right. On the range I seem to hit all my wedges (PW, SW, LW) all about 75 yrds. But then on the course I hit my all my wedges farther. Well I don't understand it.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

squidge said:


> my yardages are: sw- 85, pw- 95, 9i- 120, 7i- 140, 5i- 160, 3i- 180, 1i- 185, 7wd- 200, 5wd 185, 3wd- 210, driver- 210.
> 
> they seem to me like they are uneven and a little all over the place in numbers e.g- my 7wd is further than my 5 wd and my driver and 3wd are the same. how come?


Are you small in size? The reason I ask is I play golf with some 15 year old kids I work with at the course and they drive it 240-270. Your driver should be going further than your 3 wood as well.


----------



## paulgolfnut (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with 65nlovenit. I believe you could not only replace your 1i with a hybrid, but you probably could replace your 7wd and 5wd with the same hybrid. In my bag I only carry 1 fairway wood, 1 driver and 1 hybrid. That works for me, you just need to find what works for you. Try hitting a hybrid at a golf shop maybe.


----------



## squidge (Sep 21, 2007)

so then that leaves room in my bag for 2 more irons, which 2 would be the best 2? 8 and 6?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

squidge said:


> so then that leaves room in my bag for 2 more irons, which 2 would be the best 2? 8 and 6?


Here is what I carry in my bag.
Driver 10.5 Loft
5 wood 19* loft
Hybrid 22*, this replaces my 3 iron. it is one degree weaker than my actual 3 iron but I can live with that.
Hybrid 25*, replaces my 4 iron
5,6,7,8,9,PW in my irons
52 and 56 degree wedges
Putter

13 clubs, this leaves room for my 3 wood if I want to put it in my bag when I play another course. I find I do not use a 3 wood very often so I don't bother carrying it. Just adds extra weight since I carry my bag.

I have had a 60 dgree wedge in my bag in the past and found I just do not use it enough to warrant carrying it.

Good Luck


----------



## squidge (Sep 21, 2007)

well then, this is exactly what i have in my bag:

Woods:
- North Western 450cc Tour Select Ti XT Forged Driver (10.5*)
- Harway Tour Classic Assassin Driver (11*)
- Harway Tour Classic Assassin 3 Wood (16*)
- Harway Tour Classic Assassin 5 Wood (22*)
- Taylormade Rescue Mid 19* 3

Irons:
- Ocean Copper-Tungsten Driving Iron
- Howson Tour Control Derby 1,3,5,7,9 and PW Irons
- Regal Pro-orbit 56* Wedge System

Putter:
- Taylormade TPi-22 Putter

i hardly ever use the driving iron, so which clubs should i replace with hybrids and what hybrids should i choose?

and as an answer to golfbums earlier question about my size, i am 6ft tall and 11 stone in weight abover average muscle size, and i know for my size im not hitting it nearly as far as i should but ive tried lots of different tings and i can never break 210yds.


----------

